# Idea for new CFOP LL trainer



## Escher (May 14, 2012)

I realised that PLL prediction during the middle of OLL is one of the main problems people have when trying to get 'Fazt'. So:

- User inputs (or selects) the OLL algorithms they use for each case
- Software looks at the last 3-6 moves of each OLL
- Then for each case (the last 3-6 moves of every OLL listed), a scramble is generated* such that if these last moves are performed, every PLL+AUF can be reached
- Add a timer and voila, you have a case trainer.

One of the better things about it is that you wouldn't be able to use R-OLL to help cut down the types of PLLs to predict - you'd simply have to lookahead.

This means that after a lot of practice, you can utilise R-OLL _and_ this training concurrently within your solves to make PLL prediction even easier 

The only thing is you have to be familiar with your OLLs otherwise you might end up spending more effort working how to do the moves leading up to PLL rather than on predicting it...

I don't have the expertise (or the time to gain it) to write this, so if anybody thinks this idea is worthwhile it'd be really useful to see it come to fruition 



*Lots of OLLs end similarly, so the trainer wouldn't have to generate that many states at all (allowing for optimal scrambles).


----------



## applemobile (May 14, 2012)

Maybe i have the wrong end of the stick, Would prediction not be better to learn BEFORE you preform your OLL? I believe I rea somewhere that FAz can often predict his PLL, yet he doesn't know how he does it. Obviously just from sheer amounts of practice you will just learn to predict by proxy. I fail to believe that anyone can sub 1 an OLL whilst being able to see the position I the pieces mid way through.


----------



## Escher (May 14, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Maybe i have the wrong end of the stick, Would prediction not be better to learn BEFORE you preform your OLL? I believe I rea somewhere that FAz can often predict his PLL, yet he doesn't know how he does it. Obviously just from sheer amounts of practice you will just learn to predict by proxy. I fail to believe that anyone can sub 1 an OLL whilst being able to see the position I the pieces mid way through.


 
I would be quite surprised if Faz was able to do 2-alg 1-look last layer for every case, plus 'sheer amounts of practise' don't really account for it given the number of other people cubing and practising for much longer - I'm sure Faz just looks ahead during OLL (and with some R-OLL knowledge from OLLCP).

I often get last layers where PLL recognition is done before the end of the OLL - that's what I want to train for every case, and yes, for some OLLs that is in the middle of 8tps 

Obviously it would be preferable to predict PLL for any given 1LLL case, but I think it's much easier to just work on this.


----------

